# New Flynn Pics



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

A sunny afternoon in the garden after work. The best way to wind down. Flynn...stay!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's so like Izzy! Must get them together soon  His colouring is gorgeous. These late summer sunny days have been lovely haven't they, especially when you hear it's p***ing down in the south  We've had gorgeous days this week, and lovely walks on the beaches with the sun reflecting off the sea, can't beat Scotland in the sunshine


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I love his coat its like a shagpile carpet,great pics as usual hes gorg dx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> He's so like Izzy! Must get them together soon  His colouring is gorgeous. These late summer sunny days have been lovely haven't they, especially when you hear it's p***ing down in the south  We've had gorgeous days this week, and lovely walks on the beaches with the sun reflecting off the sea, can't beat Scotland in the sunshine


Luck yyou - such good weather now? But you wait till your Scottish winter arrives - us southerns will have the last laugh


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pictures of Flynn.

Ali, its not fair you having the sunshine. Mind, I do love Scotland in the sun, the light is just fab, different somehow.


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Awwww Flynn is a beauty! I really hope my belle has that kind of shaggy coat when she's older. He's gorgeous x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OK - that'll teach me, it's raining today


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great Pictures!!! what a cutie!!!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovely pictures, such an adorable face!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Does Flynn have the hazel/green eyes too?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He is just lovely!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous..his coat is alot shaggier than Milo. What i would like to know Rocky is how come you still have flowers in your garden..Milo and Alfie have got their own ideas on landscaping and it doesnt include flowers,they are also quite partial to a decent size hole or three
jeannette


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Well Flynn is very fond of gardening although doesn't seem to be a digger - yet. When he looks at you with his big brown eyes he gets forgiven.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh you couldn't get cross with a face like that! .......butter wouldn't melt! Yet again scrumptious photos.

Karen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah so right Karen, you would go to get mad...then those little eyes under the scruff would look up at you and you would just melt!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What a beautiful little face


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*More pics*

We had a fantastic afternoon. Now it's raining really hard and I want THE SUN TO COME BACK.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh I can't think why this thread just caught my eye. Oh yes, because Flynn is in the title!!! And he never fails to wow me. I just love him!! His coat is so similar to Luna's. Gorgeous, with a capital G. 

Harri x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW, Rocky, those pictures are just fantastic, wake up Izzy, piccies of your brother


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Lovely pics, he's gorgeous


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

rockyrutherford said:


> A sunny afternoon in the garden after work. The best way to wind down. Flynn...stay!


Rocky your puppy is beautiful! Where is he from?

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Turi - he's a JD pup, and brother of my Izzy and Milo  What a stunner he is


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

He's lovely! Who is his mum and dad?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lilly and Ziggy


----------

